

Show HN: Drive – a tiny program to pull or push Google Drive files - odeke-em
https://github.com/odeke-em/drive

======
jpatokal
If you're running into this:

google.golang.org/cloud/compute/metadata/metadata.go:54: unknown net.Dialer
field 'KeepAlive' in struct literal

then it's supposed to be fixed per [https://github.com/odeke-
em/drive/issues/223](https://github.com/odeke-em/drive/issues/223), but it's
not working for me and neither do the workarounds. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
jpatokal
Seems to be an issue with Go 1.2.2, upgrading to 1.4.2 fixes it.

~~~
RachelF
If you don't want to use Go, try this
[http://syncdocs.com](http://syncdocs.com) which does the same thing, syncing
to Google Drive

------
userbinator
_If you have less than 1GB memory on your device see Precautions for building
on devices with less than 1GB RAM_

Combined with "a tiny program" in the title, this makes me curious as to what
exactly needs so much memory.

~~~
odeke-em
So before the usage of golang.org/x/text/collate this was causing this
problem. However, I got rid of it with PR [https://github.com/odeke-
em/drive/pull/331](https://github.com/odeke-em/drive/pull/331). That comment
is a legacy one.

------
akeruu
In the same idea :
[https://github.com/google/skicka](https://github.com/google/skicka)

~~~
artursapek
It's exciting seeing these types of tools generally being written in Go.

------
IshKebab
Nice, but what we really want is a way to do it automatically, like Dropbox.

I know Burcu Dogan was against automatic sync because it isn't 100% reliable
in every case, but frankly she's wrong. That isn't a sufficiently bad con not
to use it compared to the pro - it's automatic.

~~~
_pmf_
> I know Burcu Dogan was against automatic sync because it isn't 100% reliable
> in every case, but frankly she's wrong. That isn't a sufficiently bad con
> not to use it compared to the pro - it's automatic.

With a bit of bad luck, automatic sync easily turns into a mess (see the
trainwreck that is Apple Music; even the most devoted fanboys loathe it).

~~~
tdtran
With big enough amount of bad luck, anything can turns into a mess. OTOH sync
(two-way sync) if done right can work pretty well and is quite useful in the
real world. I am saying it as the developer of Autosync for Google Drive
android app
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ttxapps.dr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ttxapps.drivesync))

------
imglorp
See also [https://github.com/Grive/grive](https://github.com/Grive/grive)

~~~
truncate
I tried and couldn't make it work couple months ago.

------
sigmaml
As one of the users (js-ojus) of `drive`, I can say that it is shaping up
nicely! Keep the good work up, odeke-em!

~~~
odeke-em
Thank you js-ojus, I appreciate your contributions and ideas. Cheers!

------
l1n
Does anyone know of a program like this for Box?

